# Braided Line Help!!!!



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I have started to experiment with braided line & I have a few questions. Does anybody use it, what kind of knots do you tie, do your knots ever slip, mono leader, what kind of braided line , power pro, remington ect. Just some inputs on your setups would help. Oh yea is it worth the money does it last longer tahn mono how often do you have to respool?


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

All I can say is dont waste your money. I use the standard trilene knot and have never lost a fish due to breakage at the knot.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I Use Berkley Fire Line And Like It, You Need To Adjust Your Drag So It Slips A Little. So You Don't Jam Up Your Reel Or Break Your Rod On The Hookset Or When You Hang Up, Also If You Grab The Line It Will Cut You. As To Knots The Palomar Knot Works As Well As The Trilene Knot I'll Tell You Sensitivity When A Bass Or Any Fish Strikes Is Something Else And It Cuts Through Grass, And Pads Real Nice.
Hope This Helps Good Fishing 

Tom


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Fireline and Power Pro when I want the greatest sensitivity, especially when vertical jigging and jig casting as the light tap on the drop is easily detected. I use the palomar knot when tying the braided directly to lures and hardware. I normally use a flurocarbon leader for abraision resistance and join the two lines with uni knots and a dab of fishermans glue. I fish a lot and am going on year number two with my braided lines but am starting to see some wear so I will reverse them. The greastest plus is no memory or peel offs from the spinning reels. A minus is picking out a backlash on a baitcaster. I DO NOT like the braided for topwater fishing as it has very little elasticity which can literally tear the lure right out of the fishes mouth.


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

Based on advice from "Jigger" I switched last year. For terminal tackle the Palomar is the knot of choice. I use it primarily for catfishing. It has no stretch and therefore is much more sensitive(you feel everything), It is highly abrasion resistant, it casts about 50% further due to diameter and slickness. I use 80lb Power Pro with a 30lb Big Game mono leader tied to a barrel swivel. This allows you to easily break loose if you become snagged(just a quick snap of the wrist will break the mono like it was 10lb). 
Others have already commented on the problem of grabbing it with bare hands and that is true but if you use a glove( I use those yellow ones that have the strips of rubber molded on them that you can buy for less than $1 a pair) it's no problem at all. I've had some real battles in the past when I used 30lb or higher mono which usually resulted in cutting it since it was almost impossible to break(due to stretch) but since switching it is no problem at all.
As far as spooling I haven't had to yet but my approach is to use my old mono as backing much like a flyline setup. I only load about 100-125yds of the Power Pro on top of the mono. You rarely if ever get into the mono and if you do It'll probably be well worth the problem  
I would suggest that if you want to try it start with a small spool from BassProshops and if you like it you can usually buy a 1500yd spool on the web for less than $80 and that will last you almost forever. By the way, I've also gone to it in smaller sizes for almost everything I do. Hope this helps.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

and have for years. Ever since Spiderwire came out, I have used almost nothing but. ( I now also use Power Pro on the cat rods.)

I have fished the 6/30 Spiderwire on my bass rods and the 2/10 on my ultralight. I have never experienced any issues with it that I did not have with mono. The feel and strength of the stuff is amazing- I can't stand to fish with mono now because the bait feels so dead. I can tell what the bottom is made up of by the feel on the line. Bites are so much easier to detect, and that is important when fishing plastics.

I have used it on all my rods and to this day, I have not seen any wear on the guide tips- no grooves or anything. I woul guess that over time, any line will wear a groove- I have had rods in the past get grooved and that was from mono, so I guess braid will do the same. What was said above is true about the drag though. You need to lighten up a bit. While the stuff is mongo strong, it can't take shock because of the no stretch. If you really pop it hard, it will break. Also, you can break rods and ruin reels if you pop it really hard because they take all that shock.

I use the stuff on everything and love it. I do the backing deal- fill the spool with mono until I can put on about 100 yards of the braid. It lasts forever- no break down or memory like mono. I have Spiderwire on one of my Stradics that is now 4 years old- still limp like sewing thread and strong as new. It just fades over time, but it is still as strong as it started out. 

Over the years, it has saved me probably $300 in lures. I can snag a crankbait somewhere and just pull steadily. The hooks will straighten out before the braid breaks. Replacing a hook for a quarter versus a crank at $5 or $6 and you get the idea. I haven't lost a crank to a broken line in as long as I can remember. 

The ONLY drawback that I have ever found is that some reels just won't handle the stuff. Their winding patterns lay the line down so that it can dig into itself. My Stradics handle it great, as do my Quantums. However, Daiwa seems to have a problem with it- I couldn't use it on my Regal Z as it would dig into itself even on a hard cast. I found that the cheaper reels didn't like it either- Shakespeares, Zebco's etc. I have had no problems with the upper end Shimanos- they do very well with it. With the advent of Ti on the market on all the reels now, grooves are a thing of the past. I have not yet had any damage done to my gear, although I have heard guys claiming it messed up their stuff. I do take very good care of my tackle though, so maybe that has prevented any problems.

One last thing- I've tried a lot of them. I hate the "fused" lines- firewire, stren stuff, etc. It gets fuzzy and breaks too easily. I also don't like the coarsely braided lines- too rough and loud in the guide. Fenwick had a braid out for a while- nasty stuff. Gorilla braid was like that. Very coarse. I used a spool of Cabela' RipCord Si once and liked it, except it was a flat braid and it cut my fingers pretty easily. It was good line. I like Spiderwire original best, but have tried and liked the 65lb PowerPro on my cat rods. It holds up well on the river and it is about half of what the Spiderwire runs. 


Knots? Improved clinch knot- never had one slip. Palomar if I get the urge, but a clinch knot hase been fine for me. 


UFM82


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Power Pro on my cat/carp rods. I always used excaliber sliver thread, but switched a couple years ago. I think its great. I have never had a knot break, loosen,etc. etc. I have even tied two lines together and caught some nice fish on it  CATKING


----------

